# Tuna Trip Venice?



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Anyone interested in putting crew together?
Im in..tackle , experience and no prob. Shaeing expences. Not looking to party or for any hell raisers. Fish hard and have a good time. 832 385 0812 in League city.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

When?


----------



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

I will be running tuna trips out of freeport on 35ft donzi w trip verados over night 1800 or deep drop for golden tilefish day trip for 1800


----------



## Go Man Go (Feb 10, 2005)

When the wind stops blowing, I going.

Brian Bremser, Captain


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I am looking for anglers to join my tournament in Venice on May 21-22. This is a casual, fun, tagging tournament I have run in Venice for 5 years. Novice anglers welcome we are fishing on fully guided boats with Voodoo Sportfishing and Paradise Outfitters. We are staying at Tuna Town houseboat in Venice Marina and your meals will be catered. I promise you will have fun and meet some great people. Look up La-Tex Invitational posts on 2cool or go to our Facebook page Yellowfin Tuna Tagging Conservation Association. www.yttca.org PM me for more details, Thanks Miles.


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

drumbeat said:


> Anyone interested in putting crew together?
> Im in..tackle , experience and no prob. Shaeing expences. Not looking to party or for any hell raisers. Fish hard and have a good time. 832 385 0812 in League city.


Doi you have a captain picked out? I would be interested


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks to those of you who sent me a PM. I look forward to seeing you in Venice!!!!!


----------

